# Easy Wood Tools / Midi Lathe Duplicator



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

*Making the 'Stands'*

As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.

I have a little job where I am going to make 4 finials for a mahogany antique bed. I tried to buy some pre-made finials online but I couldn't find any that matched the size and the style. Besides, the finials I found were maple and I just don't want to try to match the finish already in the hole of trying to make maple look like mahogany.

I have a set of Easy Wood Tools that I love to use. They make turning easy and thus enjoyable. So, I decided to make a duplicator set up with them. I have seen several duplicator set ups online and I guess the first one I saw that inspired me was the Shopsmith version.

I used 3/4" MDF for the construction and mending plates as hardware.

Since I have 3 different tools, I made a stand for each one. I did make an extra stand because I hope to get another midi rougher and put a square edged cutter on it.

Here are the stand with the tools mounted on them. I only have one of the 'followers' made and it's for the detailer. (Super Bowl is about to start, so out of the shop for a few hours)










The platform is just a piece of MDF with a 1/2" plywood spline in the space between the ways and a couple of 1/2" plywood 'washers' and 1/4" bolts through T-nuts.










I really like the fact that a couple of turns with a screwdriver and the tools are released so I can use them conventionally.










The 'follower' is held in place the same way the tool is held and I can move it in or out to adjust how close to the template I want to come.










Here are some photos of the stand without the tool or 'follower'.



















The next task is make 'followers' to match the Finisher and the Radius Rougher.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Really interesting concept. Anxious to see how it all works out. I agree with you on the EWT, they are great to use.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Simple and effective, but above that, a fantastic idea.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Dang! When do have time to do all that thinking?
How do you attach the "model" of what you're duplicating?
Bill


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess it's something I have been planning since I saw Norm using his Shopsmith duplicator back in the 1990's.

I am going to attach the 'model' or 'pattern' to the MDF 'table'. I'm going to is an old printer's trick and pin register it so I can make several patterns and switch between them.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Interesting idea, I'll have to keep it in mind.


----------



## mikeacg (Jul 4, 2015)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


I'll have to bookmark this one for when I get my shop done and set up the lathe again. I like the way this looks and I can always cut my patterns on my CNC machine. Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Making the 'Stands'*
> 
> As they say, 'Necessity is the Mother of Invention' and you, the woodworker, knows that fact the best.
> 
> ...


Nice project!
Will be finding out myself how well it works shortly when I make my own.
One change, I don't have any cutters so will be making my own to fit.
Again nice job!!!


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

*Turned the Finials.*

Developed the method of attaching the template to the base. Simple 1/4" dowels in holes in base and template.










Using the tools on stands, I turned the finials. I did use my other lathe to rough out the blanks to round, cut a tenon for the chuck, rough in the square shoulders using a parting tool, and rough out some of the waste with a roughing gouge. I did use the tailstock for safety when turning using the duplicator.










I sanded the finials to 220 grit and trimmed off the top of the finial using a parting tool.










Using a parting tool, I formed a dowel on the bottom of the finals and then used the parting tool to trim off the lathe. Here are the four finals ready for finishing.










Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Turned the Finials.*
> 
> Developed the method of attaching the template to the base. Simple 1/4" dowels in holes in base and template.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Turned the Finials.*
> 
> Developed the method of attaching the template to the base. Simple 1/4" dowels in holes in base and template.
> 
> ...


Worked out well!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Sawdustonmyshoulder said:


> *Turned the Finials.*
> 
> Developed the method of attaching the template to the base. Simple 1/4" dowels in holes in base and template.
> 
> ...


Well thought out jig and a great result on the finials.


----------



## Sawdustonmyshoulder (Jun 19, 2008)

*Final Testing and Some Adjustments*

I found in my testing that I need to offset the EWT Finisher from the blank about 1/16 inch. I made a new 'follower' using a 1/2 inch washer. This washer offset the cutter all the way around.










Using the EWT Detailer that is set to cut equal to the pattern, I make the final pass on the finial.

Here are some images of the testing on a finial project.






















































*Check out my blog on a great finishing helper using a DVD container.

I also have a project with a step by step of the turning process.*


----------

